# Wood charring finish



## BobCol (Jan 23, 2009)

Has any member done charring (burning) on bowls or vases and could they give me some clues please. Charring and wood dyeing has been on my WANNA list for some time.

bobcol.


----------



## BobCol (Jan 23, 2009)

For those who haven't tried either wood charring or dyeing, I have found it will be a matter of practice, knowledge of wood and patience.

Have photos of my first attempt at each on my album.

No advice is better than wrong advice.

Bobcol


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

You just have to do it and fine what you like.

I did some with a heat gun and was happy
with the final product.

DO NOT start with a good piece, practice on
scraps until you feel you have a handle on it.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*wood char*

my exspereance with wood char is that a little goes a long way. Start with a little then add more. Carl.


BobCol said:


> For those who haven't tried either wood charring or dyeing, I have found it will be a matter of practice, knowledge of wood and patience.
> 
> Have photos of my first attempt at each on my album.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobCol (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks both for your advice. Using up scraps to experiment and have found a low heat with repeated burns are more effective than one burn at full heat. Will be another interesting part of wood working to learn. bobcol.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

For years I have been using things like stain and poly, etc. You mean all I have to do is set the thing on fire??????????:furious::smile::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BobCol (Jan 23, 2009)

G'day Bill, Don't pour kero over it to start the fire:furious: though, could use a char grill :laughing: but a blow torch is best:thumbup1: gives a great effect to the wood.

bobcol


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi bobcol

I had an uncle who liked to do small animal figures. He would cut them to shape, then char them, with a blowtorch, I assume, and then run them over a wire wheel. The wire wheel would remove the softer material, and leave the harder part of the growth rings, which had been darkened by charring. He would then finish with a clear finish. The results were very attractive. I still have a few of his pieces.

Gerry


----------

